# Which is right for me?



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello, I am hoping to become a proud owner of my first GSD very soon! I have always wanted one and finally feel like I am in a position to get one. But before I pull the trigger I want to make sure I get a good puppy that will fit in with my household.

I am in Germany and have found two different breeders that currently have puppies not too far. The problem is I do not have a whole lot of experience picking puppies and I am unsure exactly what to look for. One of the breeders refers to his dogs as working dogs. Does this automatically mean high drive or hyper active? Can you tell what kind of dogs they are just based off the lines?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Key thing is for you and family to decide what you want in a GSD - temperament and what you want to do with the dog. Then and only then can a good breeder help you pick a pup that will be a good fit for you.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you! I have spoken to several breeders but the language barrier makes it difficult to completely explain what I'm looking for. So far the most promising has been this breeder. 
Deutsche Schaeferhundezucht aus Dresden vom Finkensteiner_Forst

If you click on the puppy link you can see the litter. Do you you think these wood be a semi laid back companion? I read somewhere that you can't expect any of the shutzhund dogs to do any guar work.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mikey said:


> Thank you! I have spoken to several breeders but the language barrier makes it difficult to completely explain what I'm looking for. So far the most promising has been this breeder.
> Deutsche Schaeferhundezucht aus Dresden vom Finkensteiner_Forst
> 
> If you click on the puppy link you can see the litter. Do you you think these wood be a semi laid back companion? I read somewhere that you can't expect any of the shutzhund dogs to do any guar work.


 
Why in the world would you even consider buying a puppy from a breeder (or anyone) that you cannot talk to and understand?

Why not a working line dog (if you decide that is the type that you want) from a good reputable American (or Canadien of course!) breeder whom you can explain exactly the type of puppy that you are looking for?

There are a number of great and most helpful breeders on this very forum whom I am sure would be more than ready to help you find a great fit in a puppy. Talk to them - ask for some help!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Why in the world would you even consider buying a puppy from a breeder (or anyone) that you cannot talk to and understand?
> 
> Why not a working line dog (if you decide that is the type that you want) from a good reputable American (or Canadien of course!) breeder whom you can explain exactly the type of puppy that you are looking for?
> 
> There are a number of great and most helpful breeders on this very forum whom I am sure would be more than ready to help you find a great fit in a puppy. Talk to them - ask for some help!


I live in Germany. I do not live in the US. But sadly I do not speak German. :help:


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Try www.vonarminius.com 
I'm in Australia but my puppy to be sire is Sirio Vom Ruthal a German import with really great show lines. They have some great progeny 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mikey said:


> I live in Germany. I do not live in the US. But sadly I do not speak German. :help:


 
Missed that in your post! Sorry.

Are you staying in Germany for a while? if so, is there anyone who can act as a translator?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are many, many German breeders and German people that are quite fluent in English .
I had great experience with Michael, son of Werner, of Parchimer Land . I got a male Como, and female Chiba , exactly as described - excellent temperament , health, constitution, conformation . Arrived from Frankfurt after a long flight and a hold-over in perfect condition , dry and clean and energetic and happy to see "you" attitude , did not skip a beat ! Communication was easy -- East German Kennel


----------

